# South Again Charters goes to Texas!



## Brad King

Sorry the lack of reports lately. I have taken a job in Texas for the Winter months. I will be back home in March to start booking and running trips again!! The last two days I have spent some time searching Galveston Bay and Dickinson Bay with my good friend Ryan. 

We were lucky enough to locate a great trout bite the first day and a Redfish, Flounder and a ton of White Trout on Saturday! I did not have a camera with me the first day so here are a few pics from yesterday! I will also attach a video!

Happy New Years to everyone and I cant wait to get back home and get back to doing what I love in the Spring!


Here is a link to a quick video! Dickinson Bay was slick!!


----------



## Lance Powers

Awsome pics and report Captain Brad!!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips

Did you visit Pringle?


----------



## Brad King

Thanks guys!! Chris, we were up to far North to check Pringle out... We were just South of Houston


----------



## devndeb

Nice pics, Brad...Tiht Lines and calm seas!


----------



## swampthang1974

Great looking camera bud


----------

